# 1952 Columbia Five Star Superb



## Howard Gordon (Nov 29, 2016)

I bought this bike from the brother of the original owner. I did what I call a "presidential clean-up" on this project. It's usually about a three day process to preserve an original bike. The upside to preserve versus restore, is that it is accomplished for a fraction of the cost.
  I take apart every piece of the bike. Hubs come apart, crank, fork, seat, the pedals, etc. get disassembled. I clean every thread, bolt and bearing.  The painted parts get washed, rubbed -out with compound, then waxed.
  What chrome that was on this bike, (lots of cadmium plating) was weak. For as nice as the paint remained, you would of thought the chrome would have held-up better. The rims were shot, but two good, used, chrome rims came with the bike. I went ahead and laced them up with new spokes, using the original rebuilt hubs.  The fenders were atrocious. I removed the rust carefully, trying to preserve the little bit of chrome that was left. I then sealed them with two coats of clear lacquer.
  The headlight and taillight were both missing. I bought the correct headlight at fall Memory Lane, and the taillight I robbed off of a clean girls Columbia that I have for sale. The key, St. Christopher Medal, and PA license tag came with the bike.
  The vintage "Michigan Safety Tread" wide whites complete the look.
  Still havin fun!   Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow that's nice Howard!


----------



## mike j (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking great, all around Howard. Really like what you did with the fenders too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 29, 2016)

reel nice bike howard i like it !!!!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 30, 2016)

Great job, I like it. 

Just out of curiosity, what is the serial number on this bike? I was under the impression that the side reflectors on the luggage rack did not come out until 1953.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have to say I like the chrome patina with your treatment better than shiny original - very nicely done.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 30, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> Great job, I like it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the serial number on this bike? I was under the impression that the side reflectors on the luggage rack did not come out until 1953.



#r803848


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 30, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> #r803848




So your bike was made very late in 1952 but is actually a 1953 model.  According to the charts 804246 Was the last bike off the assembly line in 1952.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 30, 2016)

Great eye for detail, and it shows!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow! Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 30, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> Wow! Do you have any before pictures?



No sorry


----------

